# New Free lesson every Friday



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Today I posted a country picking lick, using just alternate picking.

I post them every Friday on my Facebook Page.

[video=youtube;vvcKyHOJLvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvcKyHOJLvM[/video]


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Great idea, Robert. I look forward to those lessons. Will you be taking requests?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Requests, well maybe, sort of. If they are of the nature that I can do them quickly.


----------

